# Affection with age?



## Sumo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just thought I would ask a quick question here due to the many people that most likely have more experience with this than I do. We lost our GR of almost 11 years in August 08 to Cancer. Naturally when we decided to get another dog a new GR was our only interest. Our first GR was absolutely the best dog I have ever known, smart, affectionate etc. Our new GR is a great dog and we love him as well (we have had him for 2 months now, making him just over 4 months old) though were wondering if affection is something that comes with age. It is hard to remember back 11 years to know if this is hour our first boy acted when he was a puppy. 

We know that our new puppy likes us (or is at least excited to see us if we leave for any period of time), he is just no where near the affectionate dog that we expected knowing our last GR and others we have met. He does not lick and does not lay around and cuddle. He will play, but also likes to just play alone and ignore us. When he does play with us it is 75% biting, though he is teething and we feel this will pass as he is getting better about only biting softly. He does seem very intelligent and strong willed, which may also be a reason for the independence.

I was just wondering if he will get more affectionate after he ages a bit, is neutered etc. or if he is just a different dog that we need to get used to and adjust the way we expect him to act. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

First off - WELCOME to the GRF!!!

Concerning the affection, some members of the litter are just naturally more affectionate than others, but don't let this worry you, he will probably come around. Mandy wasn't too affectionate early on, but she sure is now!!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you're just so used to your old dog yet...I'd say my golden wasn't that affectionate until he matured and developed a personality...it'll come soon enough! Not all dogs are the same either. I've met other people's dogs that seem to lack any personality...but that seems to be the same for the owner...hee hee...don't worry, he'll become a lovebug...he's a golden!


----------



## Sumo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you very much. We love him anyway and will see what happens in the future. I guess you just have expectations when you base your opinions on the past.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome! My puppy Leo is almost 15 weeks and just the other day my husband said to me "Hey I think this dog is starting to like me!". I think it just sometimes takes a little time.


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

It does seem to take some time for puppies to develop affection. It might simply be that they always seem to be on mental and physical overload, so just sitting still is a challenge. Fontana is just about 18 months and is starting to lay with me on the floor wothout forcing play. It also seemed to take her until about 8 months before she would sit still for pets. 

We have also had dogs that liked different types of affection. One would never stop licking you while another could care less. We even had one dog that didn't care for having his belly rubbed. Go figure.


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with what the others are saying... the affection well come a little later..
He's in puppy mode, everything is new and exciting.. no time for that love stuff..
If you shower him with love... he'll return it 10 fold ... he's a golden : )


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think some dogs are more affectionate than others, but you can also condition them to be affectionate to a certain extent! Bailey was exactly as you describe your dog...always wanting to CHEW on us instead of cuddling...but I kinda just cuddled her anyway...and let her bite me as I did it... and NOW (at 1 year) she is the most cuddly dog ever...
DH gives me 100% of the credit for her being that cuddly...because I really gave her no choice in the matter


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As Bama has gotten older the more affectionate he gets. When he was a puppy he had to play more then give affection.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I, too had a strong willed Golden in the past. At 6 months of age I decided he needed obedience training because of his self-reliance although he was still a great dog and fun to be around. BTW I was still pretty young and didn't know to start puppy manners sooner. Well, I got involved with a dog club and viola we had a CD before long. This strong willed dog turned out to be very affectionate and we had an unbreakable bond from the daily training. I guess I'm suggesting trying to get you and your GR involved in some kind of class like obedience, agility or rally.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

More than likely your dog will become more affectionate with age. It takes time to build trust and for the bonding to take place. When we first got Zoe, she didn't want to have much to do with us. Now, she is by my side quite often. If I lay down on the floor, she will immediately come lay down beside me. If I go outside, she wants to go with me. I know with her, the more time we spent together and as she grew up, she became more and more affectionate.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty followed me from room to room to the point of banging into my leg when I stopped.. from day one of bringing him home. I almost named him Shadow. Penny started around 6 months.. They are all different.. and all alike! In the beginning the world is new, they play hard and sleep hard. They mature and settle down.. and there you are!


----------



## Sumo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thank you everyone...*

Thank you for all the responses. It has been a while since I have logged in, but it was great to hear about all the different stories. We will just do what we do and see what happens. He is a great dog. We can tell he is maturing, though the barking and (soft) biting are still there. I am sure they will both diminish with age. I wish you all the best with your puppies/dogs.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have an almost 14-week-old Golden and he really doesn't show a ton of affection right now! He is in the really bitey stages and just wants to nip and chew and won't stay still very long when you try to hold him. I know some of his older siblings and they were the same exact way when they were his age and now they are the most affectionate dogs.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My 2 are definitely getting more affectionate with age. Samson is now over 1-1/2 and he will come over and curl up 1/2 on my lap and cuddle. Delilah is just a bit over a year. She is careful about giving out affection, but is giving more and more all the time. She likes to cuddle at night, but during the day...she has way too much to do.

I'm sorry for your loss. And I'm sure your new addition will get more affectionate as he/she matures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do think cuddly sweetness comes with time- puppies are active, busy, and exploring- also... Golden pups have thick fuzz. They are often too hot to want to snuggle!


----------



## katr (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought Dakota wasn't going to be affectionate at all. Everytime I went to pet her, she would try to bite me or run after her toy or the cat instead. I was getting worried that she would never be lovey, but that has changed drastically over the past month.

She's almost 5-months old now and if I sit on the ground, she'll come and sit in my lap and if I lie down on the sofa, she'll come lay beside me (well, at least for a few minutes and then tries to eat my hair, lol), and in the car she will put her head on my shoulder. Slowly but surely.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Fergus just 1 year old and is starting to become a real cuddler. When he was younger he was all about play and food and really didn't get into cuddling mode until he was tired.

It really used to annoy Kaye, when she would try to pet him, because he would move his head. Kaye took this very personal until I told her he isn't avoiding her, he was looking to see if she has a treat! 

Now he will try and get in your lap all 80 lbs of him and when he wants attention (always) he will nose your hand until he gets it  or you tell him to settle, then he will go lay down and sulk .


Dave


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, puppies are too busy learning and being curious to be affectionate!

As they age they get cuddlier and cuddlier. My two are the biggest love bugs you could have laying across your lap!

Even though all pups are different, I am assuming yours will get more loving. He is a golden. : )


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Gunner as a puppy hated to give affection...all he wanted was to play play play or sleep sleep sleep! well Gunner is still a puppy but ever since he turned 7-8 mos. old he has been very affectionate towards me, to the point that every morning I hear my b/f complaining that Gunner is once again sitting on the side of his head and his boy parts were touching his cheek ewwww...roflmao!!!! as he was staring at me to wake up...don't worry your pup will come around


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He he...tucker him out and turn down the heat in the house. You'll have a snuggle pup in no time.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein my 10 year old male was a cuddle bug from the age 6 weeks old i have to admit his gotten much more affectionant over the years. Right now he wants to be with all the time he trys to follow me everywhere but Shelley trys to stop him. His gotten very clingy with me now and has now began to slow down. Shelley loves her pats and cuddles but on her terms which seems like 9 out of 10 she wants cuddles and pats,Specially if Einstein wants some. Cause Einstein is my first dog and is the oldest he gets alot more attention. Also cause his getting older my mum is allowing him to come inside for a couple of hours each night.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Ginger is now about 8 months old and she is getting more affectionate as she ages.


----------

